# yak ?



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

besides hobie,what other makes have a similar foot drive system


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

No others really, other than the bicycle peddle drive type setup. There is another recent thread on this type that talks about them only being versitile in certain areas. 

I'm still waiting for some other kayak manufacturer to bust the Hobie patent and come up with a cheaper solution.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Native makes a pedal drive system more like a bicycle in one or more of their yaks.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Like the others mentioned, Native makes a "peddle" kayak. The Native Mariner would be the equivalent of the Hobie Outback in terms of "offshore ability." The other kayaks that have their "Propel" system are more like mini canoes and are not self-bailing. If you're planning on fishing freshwater or "small water," the Native Ultimate might be a pretty awesome kayak.

If "hands free" is what you're looking for, Ocean Kayak makes one with a small trolling motor integrated into the boat. Wicked expensive and you're SUPPOSED to register it since it's technically under "power," but it looks pretty B.A.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

Pensacola Kayak and Sail has one on display. I believe it is the Native model with the bicycle propellor drive.

Pete


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

It sucks when my line get wrapped around my mirage drive and it would really suck getting ur line around the propel drive.


----------

